

OpenDNS blocked by Verizon Wireless - yoak
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/OpenDNS-Were-Being-Blocked-By-Verizon-Wireless-111530

======
iwr
This is incorrect, as posted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1946539>

